# WSM - Fuel



## lifechosen (Dec 26, 2018)

I wanted to get your opinion about fuel for the WSM.  I've read that the WSM is meant to use Kingsford Briquets as fuel, and not lump charcoal.  What are your thoughts when it comes to this decision regarding temperature control, flavor, longevity, etc.

Appreciate it.


----------



## dcecil (Dec 26, 2018)

I happen to know a guy on the forum that will be all over this question as soon as he sees it.  Chris is the Weber guru


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 26, 2018)

I've always found lump burns hot and fast, where as KBB does better with low and slow.  I like KBB in my WSM, and lump in my kettle.  Of course, my opinion is like..well, uh..you know!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2018)

Royal oak ridge is what I use . My WSM is a 14 , and don't use alot of fuel any way , but the ridge with wood chunks works great for me .


----------



## joshwl2003 (Dec 26, 2018)

I use lump on my 22. Temp normally floats between 225 and 280. I open one damper about the width of a pencil and the top all the way.

If it burns to hot I’ll close the top down for a little bit.

I also use big chunks of wood for smoke flavor


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 27, 2018)

I never used lump charcoal in my WSM.  Burns way too hot and fast.  Royal Oak Ridge briquettes is my choice.  Burns longer and less ash than Kingsfords briquettes.  

A member in this forum, Noboundaries, has done exstensive research on this subject.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2018)

RO briquettes here too!
HD sells Embers brand & it is cheap & made by RO.
I can't tell the difference between it & the real RO.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm a charcoal briquette user also for my 22" WSM. I've found lump can be difficult maintaining steady temps. I also use whatever I find on sale. Whether it's RO, Embers or Kbb. 

Chris


----------



## lifechosen (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you all for the input.  I looked for Embers Brand, unfortunately they don't sell them anywhere around Kansas City.  RO looks like to brand to go to price wise.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 27, 2018)

Walmart also sells charcoal made by RO.  Check there.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 27, 2018)

I will fifteenth the Royal oak suggestions. I use the generic label from either Home Depot or Walmart but it works awesome. Definitely better than Kingsford. Ray is the man on this topic. I completely trust his research.

George


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey, look who's late to the discussion.........ME......aka Ray! Blame it on Christmas and traveling.

Below is the test I did comparing KBB and RO Ridge briquettes. Kingsford used to perform like RO Ridge, but Kingsford has changed their formula several times in recent years, including the removal of mass from the briquette, all of which affects their performance in a smoker. You can grill using KBB with full confidence, but get better performance in a smoker with RO Ridge.

RO Ridge supplies a LOT of brands. All they are doing is changing the bag at the end of the production line. Store brands of RO Ridge briquettes will have either the "Ridge Flow Thru" trademark, or a label on the back that says "Manufactured by Royal Oak Enterprises," possibly both. RO Ridge store brands include Walmart's "Expert Grill," Home Depot's "Embers," Winco grocery, Safeway (I believe), and many others. Prices vary a lot. Divide the price by the weight on the bag on your calculator to see the price per pound. For example, Lowes regular price on a 15.4 lb bag of RO Ridge is $5.99. To get the cost per pound $5.99/15.4 lbs = 38.9 cents per pound. In the spring, when it is $4/15.4 lbs, that's 26 cents per pound. If you're only using 60-80 lbs a year, no big deal. 500 lbs or more, like me, it adds up.

Flavor: hardwood lump is best for the cleanest flavor, but lump availability and price varies widely. Lump wants to run hot. Typical lump prices are 50 cents to $1.25 per pound. Here out west mesquite lump is everywhere and can be had for as low as 36 cents per pound when bought in bulk (160+ pounds in one purchase).

Mention taste difference in briquettes and you'll start WWIII. I like RO Ridge. I liked KBB for decades until they changed their formula several times.

Performance: the link below spells it out. If switching from KBB to RO Ridge, you have to adjust your hot briquette loading. RO Ridge briquettes have 25% more weight per briquette than KBB. Once I made the switch, I had to buy the small chimney to start as few as 4 RO Ridge briquettes to keep a 150F chamber temp on top of a cold pile of charcoal and wood for making jerky.  The nice thing about RO Ridge is I can load a half large chimney (22.5" WSM) of hot Ridge to the cold pile and run 350F+ for poultry and crisp skin.

I now only use RO Ridge (or one of the store Ridge brands) in my grill and smoker. I've stopped buying lump or any other brand. I'll buy Ridge until they do something stupid like changing their formula. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...n-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison.262989/


----------



## lifechosen (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you all again


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Dec 29, 2018)

I have to be different.   I use the minion method with a cyberq wifi control setup.   I use both.   I put the kbb around the outside and I row inside that in my 22.5 then use lump with pecan and apple chunks.   I get the longer smoke and cheaper use of kbb while meat not taking smoke and lump flavor while meat takes smoke.   It's just what I have found that works for me.   Why choose?


----------



## texomakid (Dec 29, 2018)

Great info. Found out several years ago when I still had the offset not all charcoal is equal. B & B is another brand I found worked well in the offset. I will be looking for some RO Ridge to give it a try in my WSM 22. Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 2, 2019)

lifechosen said:


> Thank you all for the input.  I looked for Embers Brand, unfortunately they don't sell them anywhere around Kansas City.  RO looks like to brand to go to price wise.


Howdy from the Northland :-) . Still considering my first smoker. KC BBQ store is having a sale next weekend and I'm leaning heavily towards the WSM.


----------



## lifechosen (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey Rathog

The WSM has treated me very well.  Best smoker i’ve ever owned.  You should be pleased with it.


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 2, 2019)

lifechosen said:


> Hey Rathog
> 
> The WSM has treated me very well.  Best smoker i’ve ever owned.  You should be pleased with it.


https://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/d/blue-springs-weber-smoker/6850444952.html


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 2, 2019)

The cost between the used and new could buy a lot of charcoal and accessories.  There's also one in Knob Knoster.


----------



## lifechosen (Apr 2, 2019)

I’d jump all over that used one!


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 2, 2019)

lifechosen said:


> I’d jump all over that used one!


I'm thinking about it.  When we were in the KC BBQ store they said they would around $250 new at their spring sale.  The one in Knob Noster looks cleaner then the one in Blues Springs but, it's a bit further from KC.  I'm also considering some of the updates like the bigger water bowl, the thicker legs and the probe port.


----------



## Daz (Apr 2, 2019)

Another WSM fan here, I run it with the TempMaster Pro controller I made. If I use lump I'll break um into smaller pieces so I can load more fuel. The irregular shape of lump makes it airy when stacked. It burns out faster than briquettes but it does give a better smokey flavor. If I use briquettes (have been using kingsford competition brand and I like it) I'll throw wood chunks on top. 
It'd be nice to have an automatic charcoal reloader attached to the side door. I do find it's annoying to have fuel burn out in the WSM after 6 or 7 hours of cook. If I can get my hands on a pallets auger I may try to add that to the WSM.


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 17, 2019)

lifechosen said:


> Thank you all for the input.  I looked for Embers Brand, unfortunately they don't sell them anywhere around Kansas City.  RO looks like to brand to go to price wise.


 Home depot off Vivion has Embers - 2 20 lb bags for $9.98.


----------

